# Remember "Leave It to Beaver"?



## debodun (Jun 22, 2017)

That show was a revamp of a pilot named "It's a Small World". However, after review by censors, it was banned from TV. It was re-cast and re-written into the more familiar concept. The only actors to be carried over into the finalized premise were Jerry Mathers as Beaver and Barbara Billingsley as June Cleaver. Not many people know why "It's a Small World" was rejected by the censors. Can you guess?


----------



## Loosey (Jun 22, 2017)

No, I can't guess.  Do you know?  For much of my childhood I thought that every child except me had that kind of life.  I have since learned that almost no child had that kind of life.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 22, 2017)

Eddie Haskell ended up becoming a police officer, vice, in the LA police dept.... whodathunkit


----------



## Iodine (Jun 23, 2017)

I loved that show.  My daughter met Tony Dow at a get together several years ago.  She said he seemed very nice. A humble nice guy.  So what was the problem with the Small World show?  I've never heard of it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2017)

One story was that the title sounded too much like an educational television program that wouldn't attract viewers.

I used to get a kick out of Eddie Haskell, played by Ken Osmond, when he used to try and butter up Mrs. Cleaver.


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2017)

Loosey said:


> No, I can't guess.  Do you know?



Internet info has it that the original pilot was banned because -  heaven forfend - it showed a TOILET in the bathroom. If you want to view  "It's a Small World" - here it is:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qajz_VL60Wk


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 23, 2017)

debodun said:


> Internet info has it that the original pilot was banned because -  heaven forfend - it showed a TOILET in the bathroom. If you want to view  "It's a Small World" - here it is:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qajz_VL60Wk



Ah, the social improprieties of the times. Now, pretty much anything goes for anyone to see at any age. Kids today are so technically advanced, they can get anywhere online so they don't have to be considered "kids". Restrictions are in place for a reason for children, but a toilet is in everyone's house. Hard to figure out that banning....


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't know where I heard this, but the last three seasons of the show should have been called, "Let It To Wally". Tony Dow had a huge teen girl following, which helped in the ratings dept.  He was a teen idol. And the show's staff was aware of that. Don't know why I have that factoid stashed away in my brain.


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2017)

At one time they wouldn't even show a married couple on TV that had a double bed - they had to have separate beds! Do you know the first TV couple, that was shown in a double bed? - Fred & Wilma Flintstone!


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I don't know where I heard this, but the last three seasons of the show should have been called, "Let It To Wally".



Yes, they just finished airing the last season's episodes here on a local channel and I noticed that "Beave" was shoved into the background in many episode story lines as the Cleaver's concentrated on Wally's and his friend's problems - getting a cars & driver's licenses, staying out later on dates, graduating from high school, etc. 

Do you remember the opening credit actions? 

Season 1 - animated with the camera moving up a sidewalk with obviously wet cement and the credits written in it.

Season 2 - June and Ward stand at the bottom of the stairs. Wally comes down, gets his school lunch bag and leaves. Then Beaver descends, gets his lunch, puts on his cap and leaves.

Season 3 - Ward and June enter the boy's bedroom where they are asleep and wake them up.

Season 4 - June and Ward emerge form the house and stand on the front porch as Wally, the Beaver come out. The parents hand the boys their books, lunches and jackets.

Season 5 - Ward and the boys are outdoors doing yard work, Ward trimming the hedge and Beaver and Wally mowing (why they need two mowers for such a small yard is unknown). June emerges out the front door (which mysteriously opens for her and closes behind her) carrying a large tray with what looks like iced tea or lemonade and offers it to the guys.

Season 6 - June comes out the front door all dolled up and heads for the car parked in the driveway. She is immediately followed by Ward carrying a picnic beverage cooler. Then Wally runs out carrying a wadded up towel and gets in the car. Lastly, Beaver runs out and gets in the car as Ward backs out the driveway. This opening also had a jazzed up version of the theme song.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2017)

debodun said:


> At one time they wouldn't even show a married couple on TV that had a double bed - they had to have separate beds! Do you know the first TV couple, that was shown in a double bed? - Fred & Wilma Flintstone!



I think I remember them saying that Barbara Eden of I Dream of Jeannie have to cover her navel up for modesty.  I always used to watch Leave it to Beaver, never heard of the other show.

Here she is back then and when she was older.


----------

